# Updated Cranksets for Expedition Bicycle Touring (part2)



## RollingNoMad (Apr 21, 2018)

My question is what would you do for gearing for bicycle touring?
3X10 or 2X10

My Surly LHT 3x9 speed Gearing for my Bike Touring from 1st: 26-36-48t to 2nd 24-34-46t then 22-32-42t with 11-34t 9 speed cassette don't use the outer 42t chain ring for fully loaded touring in southern California and now I am going to 2x10 24-38t or 26-38t maybe 3x10 22-30-40t with 11-36t 10 speed cassette and By gong to 2x10 24-38 or 26-38 or something like 3x10 22-30-40t front Crankset means I can go to 40t or 42t 10 speed cassette

Update on my Bike Parts list
 I have to have my Shimano XT RD-M786 SGS long 36tShimano XT FD-M781 direct mountProblem solver DM mount clampWick Werks Mountain double chainrings 24-38tShimano Deore CS-HG50 10 speed Cassette 11-36tKMC X10 10 speed ChainI just ordered my MicroShift MTN BS-M10 DynaSys bar end shifters 10 speedPNW Coast Stem and PNW Coast HandlebarI might be able to get the Raceface crankset for 3x so I can use a bash guard chainring and Raceface 26t 64mm BCD Chainring

I could rebuild my old Shimano Deore Crankset with Shimano SLX M660/M665 10 speed Chain Rings with 24-32-42t 104/64mm BCD

old post 2018
3X10/2X10 Crankset for Bicycle Touring?
https://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-bike-expedition/crankset-bicycle-touring-1092147.html

my question is what would you do for gearing for bicycle touring?
3X10 or 2X10

I am 53 yrs old now and I can stock up on 9 Speed Chain Rings from Raceface Turbine 22-32-42t 9/10 speed X 2 Sets
Note I was thinking about IRD lobo adventure crankset 42-28t with 11-36t or 11-40t 2X10 with my Hope BB Set and my new Shimano XT Parts 3x10 but I would need to buy the Shimano XT FD-M786 2X10 Front Derailleur, I have Shimano RD-M781-SGS 10-Speed Long Cage Shadow Rear Derailleur silver, Shimano HG-50 11-36t 10 speed cassette, Shimano SL-M780 XT Shift Levers Set 10 Speed.
Right now I am using the Shimano Deore Crankset with Raceface Turbine Chain Rings 22-32-42t & 11-34t Sram pg-970 9 speed cassette on my Surly LHT 26in 52cm 2008 and I am thinking IRD lobo adventure crankset 42-28t with 11-36t or 11-40t for Bike Touring near me here on the Wast Coast of USA for my Bicycle Touring/Stealth Bicycle Camping Trips. 











Thanks Tim
My post updated
Explained | 1X & 2X Drivetrains for Bike Touring





I am using Shimano Deore 22-32-42t crankset and I like the 22-30-40t and what do you think about 22-30-40t for Expedition bike touring? With 11-36t 10 Speed Cassette.













Shimano Deore M6000-3 10-Speed 170mm 22/30/40t Crankset 64/96mm BCD


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

All of my bikepacking bikes have the same components. i.e. Shimano 2x10
Cassette is always an 11-36
Front chain rings vary from 26-40, 24-38, 22-36
The 22-36 front chain ring is on or mountain tandem which fully loaded weighs about 90#.

The reason that I go 2x10 is that it is a bit lighter than 3x10 and on my light bikepacking bike, weight is of prime importance.


----------



## Gravelette (Jul 19, 2019)

I know you are excited to get that first ever bike tour underway! Hope the virus hasn't delayed you another year (or two.) FWIW, I'd keep the 9 speed, it can't have many miles on it.


----------



## RollingNoMad (Apr 21, 2018)

I already have the 3x10 XT Shimano bike parts and deore m6000-3 22-30-40t crankset only bike touring in the USA and covid-19 for going to the Pocono MTNS in PA from California yes is delayed


----------

